# [Gentoo] Vous et le revdep-rebuild

## gbetous

Salut !

Impossible d'imprimer. Je lance la commande "gs" et plaf! pb avec la lib libgnutls.so.13.

Bon, rien de grave, je lance un revdep-rebuild (sans paramètres)... et là, c'est la grosse tartine : une 20aine de paquets sont en fait à recompiler !!!

Donc vous, vous faites comment ? Vous attendez que ça plante, ou de temps en temps vous vous dites "tiens, il faut beau aujourd'hui, je me ferais bien un revdep-rebuild" ?

----------

## bivittatus

Personnellement, je lance un revdep-rebuild après chaque mise à jour. Ca ne mange pas de pain et ça peut éviter plein de petits soucis!  :Wink: 

D'autant plus que, s'il n'y a rien à recompiler, ça ne prend que 2 ou 3 minutes à tout péter, donc pourquoi s'en priver?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## salamandrix

Il me semble avoir lu un topic récent sur le « comment vous mettez à jour votre système »...

Sinon pour ma part, je fais toujours un revdep-rebuild après un update ou un depclean.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

pareil, après chaque update.

----------

## gbetous

ah...   :Rolling Eyes: 

bon, bin voilà une bonne habitude que je devrais prendre   :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

salut

moi aussi à chaque mise à jour je fais deux choses:

- je mate les avertissements avec elogviewer

- je lance un petit revdep-rebuild -pv après avoir effacé les /root/.revd* des précédents revdep ...

Tout cela prend du temps mais m'évite beaucoup de mauvaises surprises...

c'est de la maintenance quand même gentoo...mais JE L'AIME..

----------

## yoyo

Idem ici, revdep-rebuild après chaque upgrade important. De toute façon, les elogs indiquent quand il est nécessaire de le faire ...

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> [snip]
> 
> - je mate les avertissements avec elogviewer
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 Et tu l'aimeras encore plus après avoir emerger elogv sur ta machine : *Quote:*   

> Curses based utility to parse the contents of elogs created by Portage

   :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## loopx

moi aussi je fais un revdep-rebuild ...

ah non, je fais pas comme vous, j'utilise : 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

qui va faire pareil, mais essaye d'installer la dernière version disponible (et pas la meme version que celle qui foire ...)   :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *loopx wrote:*   

> moi aussi je fais un revdep-rebuild ...
> 
> ah non, je fais pas comme vous, j'utilise : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bon à savoir ça !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

Pour les utilisateurs de Paludis vous avez "reconcilio"

----------

## nemo13

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Pour les utilisateurs de Paludis vous avez "reconcilio"

 

Non non çà c'est dans harry potter   :Arrow: 

----------

## bouleetbil

 *loopx wrote:*   

> moi aussi je fais un revdep-rebuild ...
> 
> ah non, je fais pas comme vous, j'utilise : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut,

Je dis peut-être une bêtise mais perso je faisais sa que si la version que voulait réinstaller revdep-rebuild n'était plus dans portage. Sinon, tu risques d'avoir des librairies plus récentes que tes progs.

Mettre à jour les librairies vers la dernière version n'est pas toujours utile.

----------

## loopx

Bah tu sais, après une mise à jour ... hum ... comment dire ... tu es "à jour"  :Smile: 

puis moi j'utilisais pas le -X ... mais j'en ai vite eu marre ... parce que y avait bcp de version qui n'était plus dispo dans le portage ... -X aide beaucoup   :Cool: 

----------

## loopx

Tu peux lire mon future HOWTO (pas encore fini ^^) :

http://pix-mania.dyndns.org/web_plugin/documentation/DocumentationServlet?action=showpage&id=6

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Bah tu sais, après une mise à jour ... hum ... comment dire ... tu es "à jour" 
> 
> puis moi j'utilisais pas le -X ... mais j'en ai vite eu marre ... parce que y avait bcp de version qui n'était plus dispo dans le portage ... -X aide beaucoup  

 

Sauf qu'avec ça tu risques de te retrouver à emerger des libs slottées inutiles, et au passage de ne pas régler le problème du coup.

----------

## loopx

Très juste, je n'y ai pas songé ...

mais dans la lien ci-dessus, une fois la partie 'nettoyage' faite, ... ben on pourra comprendre comment nettoyer les vieilles libs   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Bah tu sais, après une mise à jour ... hum ... comment dire ... tu es "à jour" 
> 
> puis moi j'utilisais pas le -X ... mais j'en ai vite eu marre ... parce que y avait bcp de version qui n'était plus dispo dans le portage ... -X aide beaucoup   
> 
> Sauf qu'avec ça tu risques de te retrouver à emerger des libs slottées inutiles, et au passage de ne pas régler le problème du coup.

 

D'un autre côté lors des 2-3 derniers revdep que j'ai du faire, j'ai chaque fois eu des progs dont les versions demandées n'existait plus dans portage... assez ralant...

Personnellement, si y'a bien un truc que je ne trouves pas bien fait sous gentoo c'est bien cette gestion « revdep-rebuild ».  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Personnellement, si y'a bien un truc que je ne trouves pas bien fait sous gentoo c'est bien cette gestion « revdep-rebuild ». 

 

Bah, c'est Linux ... c'est surtout Gentoo ... car il utilise les sources et non les binaires ... fin je pense   :Question: 

----------

## salamandrix

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*   Bah tu sais, après une mise à jour ... hum ... comment dire ... tu es "à jour" 
> 
> puis moi j'utilisais pas le -X ... mais j'en ai vite eu marre ... parce que y avait bcp de version qui n'était plus dispo dans le portage ... -X aide beaucoup   
> 
> Sauf qu'avec ça tu risques de te retrouver à emerger des libs slottées inutiles, et au passage de ne pas régler le problème du coup. 
> ...

 

Personnellement je n'ai même pas imaginer que cela pouvait arriver... Mais personnellement (ben oui chacun son expérience  :Wink:  ) le truc que j'ai toujours trouvé très chiant (à ce niveau là ce n'est même pas frustrant), c'est de devoir recompiler un logiciel deux jours plus tard qu'un update sur celui-ci avait été fait à cause d'un "newuse" sur un autre update... Ben oui toujours la même version du logiciel mais obliger de recompiler pour un "-us -uk" (le choix des langages est arbitraires  :Wink:  ) En somme on sort un ebuild qui au niveau des langues ne tient pas comptes de deux ou trois langues et deux jours plus tard (alors que l'update a été fait), portage nous de le recompiler pour ne pas tenir compte de ces langues... J'imagine que je suis stupide et ai oublié de dire à portage que j'en avais rien à faire des langues étrangères via une autre variable que LINGUAS

----------

## Desintegr

 *E11 wrote:*   

> D'un autre côté lors des 2-3 derniers revdep que j'ai du faire, j'ai chaque fois eu des progs dont les versions demandées n'existait plus dans portage... assez ralant...

 

C'est peut-être à cause de l'admin qui ne met pas à jour son système ça  :Razz: .

----------

## loopx

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   D'un autre côté lors des 2-3 derniers revdep que j'ai du faire, j'ai chaque fois eu des progs dont les versions demandées n'existait plus dans portage... assez ralant... 
> 
> C'est peut-être à cause de l'admin qui ne met pas à jour son système ça .

 

+1

 :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

Pour ma part c'est :

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 tout simplement   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## RaX

Bonjour,

Moi quand je met à jour mes Gentoo d'amour, je fait un

```
# revdep-rebuild -X
```

puis un :

```

# emerge --depclean
```

et si le depclean unmerge une library, encore un petit coup de revdep-rebuild.

----------

## loopx

 *RaX wrote:*   

> puis un :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --depclean
> ...

 

+1

Je vais d'ailleur bientot ajouter ca dans la doc (ce soir à mon avis) et ajouter ca dans les truc et astuces du forum  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

```
layman -S && eix-sync && emerge -DuNav world

revdep-rebuild -i

emerge -Dav --depclean
```

j'ajouterai un X à revdep-rebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

tout à fait d'accord   :Laughing: 

et la doc est en ligne   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> layman -S && eix-sync && emerge -DuNav world
> 
> ...

 

Vaut mieux faire le revdep-rebuild après le depclean  :Wink: 

EDIT: et pour synchroniser layman avec eix-sync :

```
# echo '*' > /etc/eix-sync.conf
```

----------

## Trapamoosch

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*   Bah tu sais, après une mise à jour ... hum ... comment dire ... tu es "à jour" 
> 
> puis moi j'utilisais pas le -X ... mais j'en ai vite eu marre ... parce que y avait bcp de version qui n'était plus dispo dans le portage ... -X aide beaucoup   
> 
> Sauf qu'avec ça tu risques de te retrouver à emerger des libs slottées inutiles, et au passage de ne pas régler le problème du coup. 
> ...

 

```
emerge -Dua --reinstall changed-use world
```

 évite ce genre de recompilation (j'utilise toujours --reinstall changed-use world et jamais --newuse) :

 *Quote:*   

> --reinstall changed-use
> 
>               Tells emerge to include installed packages  where  USE  flags  have  changed  since  installation.
> 
>               Unlike  --newuse,  this  option  does  not trigger reinstallation when flags that the user has not
> ...

 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi quand je met à jour mes Gentoo d'amour, je fait un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ben moi je ferai plutôt l'inverse   :Laughing:  ... étant donné qu'un depclean casse parfois certain paquets il vaut mieux faire l'inverse, non ?

@yoyo : j'ai suivi tes conseils et testé elogv mais quand même j'ai une petite préférence pour elogviewer   :Wink: 

EDIT : Désolé j'avais pas vu la page 2 du post et donc la réponse de geekounet   :Embarassed:   faut que j'aille me coucher...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> layman -S && eix-sync && emerge -DuNav world
> 
> ...

 

En effet, c'est ce que je fais, mais j'ai été dys-lignique. Faites alt-t pour permuter les lignes et on en est quittes  :Cool: 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: et pour synchroniser layman avec eix-sync :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci pour le conseil  :Wink: 

je devrai retaper la ligne au lieu de faire une recherche dans mon historique de commandes  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   D'un autre côté lors des 2-3 derniers revdep que j'ai du faire, j'ai chaque fois eu des progs dont les versions demandées n'existait plus dans portage... assez ralant... 
> 
> C'est peut-être à cause de l'admin qui ne met pas à jour son système ça .

 

Bah je ne le fais pas souvent c'est tout... (pas trop le temps de mettre à jour toute les semaines mon portable et mon ordi... et puis j'y pense pas toujours  :Laughing: ) 

On avait déjà parler de ça avant il me semble  :Rolling Eyes:  mais il faut avouer que c'est mal pensé comme système. Faire recompiler des progs une fois que toutes les mises à jours sont finies, le programme en lui-même qui est non-inclus à portage (alors que c'est quand même très important comme fonction),... bref pas terrible ! bon ça pourrait être pire certes  :Laughing:  mais quand même  :Razz: 

----------

## loopx

Moi je trouve ca tout à fait logique, puis si ca te dérange, rien ne t'oblige d'installer Gentoo Binaire   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

tiens, le -X est deprecated: *Quote:*   

> Encountered deprecated option -X.

 

----------

## loopx

 :Shocked: 

mert   :Laughing: 

on fait quoi maintenant ???

----------

## E11

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve ca tout à fait logique, puis si ca te dérange, rien ne t'oblige d'installer Gentoo Binaire  

 

Là n'est pas la question... -_-' 

C'est pas parce que je fais un commentaire négatif que ça remet tout en question.  :Rolling Eyes:  Je dis juste que ce programme, tel qu'il est, n'est pas bon. Ça ne remet pas en question tout le reste de la distribution !

----------

## loopx

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Moi je trouve ca tout à fait logique, puis si ca te dérange, rien ne t'oblige d'installer Gentoo Binaire   
> 
> Là n'est pas la question... -_-' 
> 
> C'est pas parce que je fais un commentaire négatif que ça remet tout en question.  Je dis juste que ce programme, tel qu'il est, n'est pas bon. Ça ne remet pas en question tout le reste de la distribution !

 

J'espère   :Smile: 

Moi je disais juste ca pour rire

----------

## gbetous

 *E11 wrote:*   

> On avait déjà parler de ça avant il me semble  mais il faut avouer que c'est mal pensé comme système.

 

EDIT : je cite, et je rajoute pas mon texte... petit problème, que je corrige immédiatement

Oui, je trouve aussi que ce système est assez mal fichu. Cela dit, il existe donc une solution pas optimisée, mais qui marche bien, c'est le revdep-rebuild systématique. C'est déjà ça   :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> tiens, le -X est deprecated: *Quote:*   Encountered deprecated option -X. 

 

Il y a fallu un certain nombre de messages avant que quelqu'un fasse enfin remarquer cela  :Smile: 

On dirait qu'elle est mise par défaut maintenant, vu l'existence de l'option --exact

----------

## E11

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*   Moi je trouve ca tout à fait logique, puis si ca te dérange, rien ne t'oblige d'installer Gentoo Binaire   
> 
> Là n'est pas la question... -_-' 
> 
> C'est pas parce que je fais un commentaire négatif que ça remet tout en question.  Je dis juste que ce programme, tel qu'il est, n'est pas bon. Ça ne remet pas en question tout le reste de la distribution ! 
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## olivier elmekki

Il n'empêche... C'est moi, ou il n'y avait pas tant de revdep-rebuild à faire avant? Je pense particulièrement aux revdep-rebuild --library=truc qu'il me semble voir de plus en plus à l'emerge -uDN world (et particulièrement celui de comerr qui commence à me gonfler)...

----------

## loopx

je pense que ca doit être toi   :Laughing: 

----------

## olivier elmekki

Ou pas. Ça me fait la même chose sur trois installations différentes : un laptop, un server, et un desktop mi-server/mi-bureau.

----------

## d2_racing

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Personnellement, je lance un revdep-rebuild après chaque mise à jour. Ca ne mange pas de pain et ça peut éviter plein de petits soucis! 

 

Moi aussi je fais ça, c'est presque rendu la norme quand on fait une maj de sa Gentoo à mon avis.

----------

## Ezka

Il manquerait un petit :

```
dispatch-conf
```

pour finir en beauté   :Laughing:  et on a une mise a jour nikel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

c'est quoi dispatch-conf ??

----------

## gbetous

c'est pour la gestion "intelligente" des modifs des fichiers de conf (/etc ...)

----------

## loopx

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> c'est pour la gestion "intelligente" des modifs des fichiers de conf (/etc ...)

 

c'est mieux que etc-update ???

----------

## gbetous

oui, c'est un etc-update amélioré. il "apprend" tes modifs pour les conserver sur les nouvelles versions.

----------

## d2_racing

Il y a aussi ceci : http://www.gentoo-portage.com/app-portage/cfg-update

----------

## loopx

rhenn comment que ca à l'air cool  :Smile: 

je testerais à la prochaine update  :Smile: 

Merci pour l'info  :Wink: 

EDIt: zut, si il y en a plusieurs, jvais devoir chercher le meilleur   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ezka

perso j'utilise dispatch-conf avec colordiff, ça donne pas mal, et tu vois directement les différences entre ton fichier de conf actuel et le nouveau.

Trés pratique   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ça doit faire 3 ans que j'utilise dispatch-conf et je suis super content. C'est bien beau les alternatives à etc-update, par contre là aussi c'est une question de choix. Pour ma part dispatch-conf me convient à 100%.

----------

## Desintegr

Petite question en rapport avec dispatch-conf, vous utilisez quel outil pour merger ?

----------

